# Same sites?



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

If you take a look at the domain registration information, it will tell you who owns the names:

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/aquariumplantsandsupplies.com

http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/aqmagic.com

The first one (long name) is owned by an British company. The second is owned by a company in California. They may be the same with two store fronts, or it could be that they have a satellite store in the US. I really don't know. It could be also that a site stole the other's HTML template.

My biggest concern with these sites is that there is no contact information, only a web form. Also, when you go to check out, it wants all of your information over an unsecure connection. Which in itself is not a great way of doing things. 

All that said, it appears they are an eBay seller with "over 12000" pieces of positive feedback. I would not buy from their site, I would try eBay first. But I am paranoid about those things, especially when there is no secure login or way to get my info. Remember that is not Credit Card, just name and address, but again I do not want that being sent in the clear.

Sorry for the long post, hope it helps a little.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

They're thesame. I ordered a drop checker and some plants from them. They ship it from Hong Kong I think. You can buy from them, but one time they've send me an anubias in plain envelope so it was completely destroyed, but after e-mailing them a picture of the plant, they've send me 2 more free. I like their tiger lotus bulbs, beautiful and easy to care for plant.


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, 

Sorry about the confusion. Both side is currently manage by Aquaticmagic. We shipped from Asia Malaysia. 

Thanks for your support marcinsmok


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Aquaticmagic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about the confusion. Both side is currently manage by Aquaticmagic. We shipped from Asia Malaysia.
> 
> Thanks for your support marcinsmok


Oh yes, Malaysia, I suspected I was wrong. And you are welcome. I am planning to order from you guys in a couple of days. I wish you have some sale on flame moss soon:biggrin:


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

ah ok thx aquatic magic. just a question, dont mean to jack my own thread...
will the free shipping apply to both websites/ebay/aquabid? ^^
to america?


----------



## Aquaticmagic (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi pinoyBoy. For free shipping item, visit www.aqmagic.com/store or http://stores.shop.ebay.com/AquaticMagic__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ13783251


----------

